# Recovery Efficieny of AC Recovery Machine



## vijay82 (Nov 16, 2011)

Does any one know the method of how to measure the recovery efficieny of AC Recovery machine that is used to recovery and recharge refrigerant gas (R134 A) from the car ac system.

Regards
Vijay


----------

